# K Meta or Metatartaric acid first?



## Gekko4321 (Jan 20, 2012)

I decided to use metatartaric acid, prior to bottling, in my 6 month old RJS Cab Sauv., after cold stabilizing and having little to no crystal fallout. I also need to add K meta before bottling. Can u do both at once or should I stagger the additions? Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2012)

I would apply the k-meta first, but I wouldn't think it would really be necessary to stagger them. Maybe ibglowin can answer better as he works with chemistry.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes you can do both at the same time. Is this a RJS EP kit?


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes it is Wade. Why do you ask? Lack of crystal dropout? Did the RJS Sauv Blanc too and had same deal. In interest of full disclosure, the lowest temp I can achieve is 38 degrees. Did both for one month.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2012)

I just figured as much. I didnt cold stabilize my EP and did use the metatartaric right before bottling and within 4 months it dropped in the bottles!! ERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2012)

Man of many words!!!!!LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 21, 2012)

No problems adding at the same time. They will not react. Its usually better to add one, stir in then add the second just so they don't clump together and form a blob at the bottom of the carboy. Its interesting that of all the kit makers only RJS includes this additive. Don't expect miracles with the MetaTartaric. It has a claimed effectiveness of up to 12 months but most report crystal formation at 6 months. That can be fine for a white, but a big red won't even be drinkable at 6 mo so why include it?
Either RJS uses much better juice than the other kit makers or their manufacturing process produces it in higher quantities than the other guys (hard to believe). Your probably better off doing a real cold stabilization than banking on this stuff.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2012)

Actually doesnt Mosti Moindiale have this in one or 2 of their kits just labeled under a different name?? I think Mosti calls it Crystalblock.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 22, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> No problems adding at the same time. They will not react. Its usually better to add one, stir in then add the second just so they don't clump together and form a blob at the bottom of the carboy. Its interesting that of all the kit makers only RJS includes this additive. Don't expect miracles with the MetaTartaric. It has a claimed effectiveness of up to 12 months but most report crystal formation at 6 months. That can be fine for a white, but a big red won't even be drinkable at 6 mo so why include it?
> 
> 
> Either RJS uses much better juice than the other kit makers or their manufacturing process produces it in higher quantities than the other guys (hard to believe). Your probably better off doing a real cold stabilization than banking on this stuff.



Mike:


I believe that RJS only includes this with their very top of the line En Primeur kits. I was told a long time ago that the crystals form in a commercial wine that has received a minimum of processing. That would appear to say something positive aboutthe EP kits.


Steve


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry Wade for my earlier post. Tried to write back via mobile and would not let me type! Anyway, I would like to believe that the lack of crystal fallout is a sign of good juice but is it not the opposite? I thought loads of crystals was a postive sign of quality? I am actually bummed out I do not seem to get any in my EP Cab, nor EP Sauv.


----------

